# Looking for work - but which country?



## emasonhome (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi,

My husband and I are looking for professional work opportunities and are considering a number of different countries as options (Australia, Singapore, Cayman Islands, Taiwan, Philippines, Hong Kong, Mexico, Thailand, Malaysia, South Korea, Indonesia, China, Vietnam). 

We both have significant Project Management Experience in the UK Automotive industry. 

Having read through a number of previous posts and guides, I'm interested to hear from anyone working in this sector, or that has migrated to any of these countries. Would love to chat about your experience, opportunities and visas to help narrow down the options (we hold UK Passports).

Thanks!


----------

